# Saharah + Whitney crafting a golden toilet



## toonafeesh (Apr 14, 2020)

Nevermind he stopped .. sorry >_< but Saharah is here and now Whitney is crafting a Golden Toilet, feel free to drop by!

Feel free to visit! All I ask is not to take my flowers haha

He's on the right side of my island, across the bridge and up the stairs. Check the map for more details!l


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! Can I visit? ^^


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! Can I visit?


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 14, 2020)

Could i stop by?


----------



## whitherward (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to stop by, if you have space!


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 14, 2020)

I'll send you guys a dm!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 14, 2020)

i'd like to visit!


----------



## Kam! (Apr 14, 2020)

can i visit?


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 14, 2020)

omg ah sorry he stopped crafting :C Saharah is here if you guys still want to visit?


----------



## whitherward (Apr 14, 2020)

Oh no, haha! That's okay. I'll still stop by and see Saharah!


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 14, 2020)

swagdra said:


> i'd like to visit!





whitherward said:


> Oh no, haha! That's okay. I'll still stop by and see Saharah!


Update! Now Whitney is crafting a golden toilet lol
Let me know if you still want to come ;v; feel free to visit for Saharah and my shops too!!


----------



## Kam! (Apr 14, 2020)

Yeah! Of course


----------



## Savato (Apr 14, 2020)

can I visit?


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 14, 2020)

DMs sent!


----------



## KeybladePony (Apr 14, 2020)

Is she still? I'd like to stop by.


----------



## Quack (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come over soon? Thanks


----------



## MikeyG (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 14, 2020)

Is she still crafting toilet I’d like to stop by


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 14, 2020)

DMs sent to you folks!


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 14, 2020)

I like to come by if your time permits.  Thanks!


----------



## kalinn (Apr 14, 2020)

Would like to come for the toilet and Saharah please!


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 14, 2020)

I'll dm you two the dodo code once I'm done with this batch!


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come whenever you're available!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come too, if they're still crafting!


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I visit for Sharah and the golden throne?


----------



## KeybladePony (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you, bye bye!


----------



## ryuk (Apr 14, 2020)

is this still going on? :0


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 14, 2020)

I would really like to know how to make such a great piece of furniture c:


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 14, 2020)

BambieTheMayor said:


> I'd like to come whenever you're available!





OtterFloof said:


> I'd like to come too, if they're still crafting!


I'll put you two in the next queue!



Terrabull said:


> Can I visit for Sharah and the golden throne?





xoons said:


> is this still going on? :0





Squirrel Detective said:


> I would really like to know how to make such a great piece of furniture c:


If you don't mind waiting I'll dm you both the dodo code after this first batch & next batch is done!


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes, 





toonafeesh said:


> I'll put you two in the next queue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you!


----------



## ryuk (Apr 14, 2020)

toonafeesh said:


> I'll put you two in the next queue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok sounds good! ty!


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 14, 2020)

I don't mind.


----------

